# Hi Everyone! First Time Aquarium Setup



## StayClassy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone; this is my first time ever doing anything with an aquarium, and I thought I'd introduce you to my setup!





































Fluval EDGE 6-Gallon 
CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon 
Carib Sea Arag Alive
Rainbow Rock (two pieces)
Java Fern
Pogostemon Helferi 
Marimo Ball 

(Arriving Tomorrow)
Adjustable Water Heater (temperature controlled)
Air Stone (round)
Tetra Whisper Air Pump (10 Gallon) 
Hagen Nutrafin CO2 System
Fluval Plant Stratum

My girlfriend had a Betta fish for about a year now that she found in a store on the floor (someone left it behind in it's cup) and it never swam right. It took me a few months of watching the poor guy suffering (she thought it was a spinal defect) before I said, "let me research this". I was horrified to find out that it's actually swim bladder, and Sangria's (her betta) has a long-term case of it. I decided to invest properly and start the setup of a permanent sanctuary. 

The tank is currently undergoing it's cycling, and tomorrow I'm going to replace the current substrate (CaribSea Instant Aquarium) around my plants with the Fluval Plant Stratum. When the Carib Sea Arag Alive arrives, that will be used to accentuate the flow of my master stone and adjacent stones. 

Would you say that I have my bases covered? I just did a multi-test (hardness, Chlorine, Ammonia, ph, etc.) and aside from hardness being a bit on the high side, everything checks out.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and the hobby! I like your tank a lot too btw!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle
Tips for Cycling Your New Aquarium - The First Tank Guide - Getting Your Fish Tank Up and Running with Minimal Headaches
Welcome and these may come in handy.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking tank. But one suggestion. Please resize your pics to a smaller size.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site!

Nice looking tank. Java Ferns will not do well with the rhizome buried also. They can die if left that way. Have you tested the rock to ensure they are ph safe? This can be done by pouring vinegar on them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Welcome! Agree with Susankat and jrman.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Lovely tank!


----------

